# American Idol (Top 5)



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

We're down to crunch time now .. Who's got what it takes?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I think they were all good tonite... tho some not as good as some of the judges thought, IMHO.

I don't think anyone's performance will change the way their fans felt about them last week, so I think the key to survival will be getting Lil's and Anoop's votes. I don't think fans of either will gravitate towards Allison, which means she will be in trouble tomorrow night. I hope she stays, tho. I'd really like her to win.

I have to say at this point in the competition, however, it's Adam... and then everyone else. Like him or not, as an entertainer, he's a cut above the other four. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

yep, Adam then everyone else. 

I'd like Allison to at least stick around one more week with Matt leaving this week. Then maybe Kris. But it's probably Danny and Adam at the end.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Allison really was good tonight, but for the first time all season I saw something to like about Danny.

I think Simon is playing games with his support of Matt. I don't believe Simon is sincere at all - Simon just wants Matt's fans to not call in by making them think Matt is safe.

Simon also commented that three of the contestants are there to win. I think he's referring to Allison, Danny and Adam. Anyone interpret his comment differently?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I was really disappointed in the way the audio was mixed for Danny's performance. The band seemed to trump his vocals the entire song... especially at the end. I may download on iTunes tomorrow just to see if I can hear him better.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, the judges seemed to love him, but I thought Matt was the weak link.


Adam
Danny
Allison
Kris
Matt


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Well, the judges seemed to love him, but I thought Matt was the weak link.
> 
> Adam
> Danny
> ...


That is my order for the night.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Disco night was a disappointment for me but Rat Pack night was better than expected. Not great but better than expected from low expectations. I thought they all performed their songs well, with some flavor of their own style mixed in. 

For me, Kris was the most in tune with the era. He stayed within the song, took care with the words, and sang naturally. The kind of performance which wears well over time but suffers by comparison to Big Moment stage stars like Adam. Kris isn't about that, for better and for worse. 

Allison sang well, as usual, but in this music the lyrics are very important and I was mildly put off by her inability or unwillingness to caress and pronounce the words without distorting them. In rock music her way of squeezing and clipping words is no problem at all for me. In post-big band it lands oddly on the ear and doesn't wear well, at least for me. Hopefully she can get back to her strengths next week and really have a big night. I will be very surprised if she goes home tomorrow, and disappointed. 

Danny had his strongest night since Jesus Take The Wheel imo. I loved how the song was arranged and opened with a solo trombone. In that moment it struck me how much Danny's voice is like a trombone with the big tone and velvet burr. I think it was purposely opened like that for that reason. Danny was in his zone and had some soaring vocals when he opened the throttle with that huge array of instruments backing him including the three vocalists. Too much? Maybe, but that's the Danny effect and if he is to compete with Adam he needs to martial forces too. 

Matt did his thing. This was right in his wheelhouse so if he couldn't compete tonight then he's done. I noticed one vocal run that didn't quite land right but other than that it sounded ok. I'm just not a fan of Matt's style, a subjective aversion. He's a good musician but I hope he goes home tomorrow so we can focus on the four best remaining singers left. 

Adam did his thing, and then some. It was too much for me but that stratospheric high note he hit and held, seemingly forever, at the end of his song, was definitely a Big Moment. So Big in fact that an Idol cameraman had time during that note to climb up a bunch of stairs to the stage, circle around Adam, and walk back to stage front, all while Adam was locked in on triple high G or whatever incredible note he was sustaining up there. For me, however, this was too much. Too much like showing off. Definitely a sustained "Wow" moment though, I can't deny that. The guy is a freak of nature in terms of what he can do with his voice, and one helluva showman. 

Oh, and just when I thought the "mentor" couldn't get any worse than Quentin Tarantino, Idol trots out Jamie Foxx. Getting right up into the the singers' faces like he did was ridiculous. Also, I'll bet that the reason Foxx called Matt Giraud back into the practice room for one more piece of advice was because the piano accompanist, not Foxx, suggested adjusting the key downward.


----------



## davidjplatt (Sep 22, 2007)

Without question is Adam. He has incredible vocal skills.

His performances when he sang Tracks of My Tears and Mad World showed he's a level or two above everyone else. I think that Smokey Robinson summed it up when he gave Adam a standing ovation and just kept saying "Yeah, Yeah" after Adam's performance.

Adam should win - of course weird things happen on Idol. I still can't understand how David Cook had 12 million votes more than David Archuleta. Something was up with that one.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

There was some definitely some tension at the judges table last night. Randy and Simon were disagreeing and sniping at each other. I don't think Simon liked it when both Randy and Kara were praising Kris so much, and then discounting Simon's criticism. But it's hard to take Simon seriously when he starts out on Kris by saying that his performance was "wet." Huh? Wet?? I thought maybe that was some British thing but apparently not. Ryan even inquired after the comments as to what "wet" meant. Simon's reply after an awkward pause: "Not dry." That had to be embarrassing for Simon and he retaliated later against Randy by making fun of how Randy said Adam was a bit too theatrical. Something like; 'What did you expect? Saying that Adam is too theatrical is like being surprised that cows moo.' That was a little silly imo because Randy was simply saying that for him (Randy) it was too much, too over the top. Kara though had the best response of the whole night with her attraction/repulsion reactions she felt while listening to Adam. She might have gotten into trouble with Simon too though when she said to him "Simon, I love you but you're crazy." She was reacting to his weak criticism of Kris. Very similar words got a girl named Megan in big trouble a couple of weeks ago. But the bigger tension was with Simon and Randy. Will fisticuffs follow? Simon better hope not


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I think Simon is playing games with his support of Matt. I don't believe Simon is sincere at all - Simon just wants Matt's fans to not call in by making them think Matt is safe.


Interesting point. You could be on to something. And maybe the reverse for Allison, when he told her she might be in trouble.

_VFTW _has latched onto Matt.

_DialIdol _had Danny (21.26) edging out Adam (20.89) and Allison (20.22) for top honors, with Kris (18.2) and Matt (16.42) bringing up the rear.

/steve


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

For me, It was a total "who cares?" night. For the life of me, I can't understand why they would use such a limited genre at this point in the show. These are the top 5 contestants, why make them perform songs that are so singular in their interpretations? For weeks we hear the judges criticize different contestants for not doing anything different with the song or praising them for making it current or "their own". Then they throw away a week by making them perform songs that can only be done one way. 
As much as it hurts, I have to give Adam credit for at least "Adamizing" his a little, even though Randy chose this week to notice that his performance was a little "theatrical". The rest of them were like watching performances on a Jerry Lewis Telethon.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> For me, It was a total "who cares?" night. For the life of me, I can't understand why they would use such a limited genre at this point in the show. These are the top 5 contestants, why make them perform songs that are so singular in their interpretations? For weeks we hear the judges criticize different contestants for not doing anything different with the song or praising them for making it current or "their own". Then they throw away a week by making them perform songs that can only be done one way.
> As much as it hurts, I have to give Adam credit for at least "*Adamizing*" his a little, even though Randy chose this week to notice that his performance was a little "theatrical". The rest of them were like watching performances on a Jerry Lewis Telethon.


I bet Frank Sinatra turned over in his grave after hearing that. I can only imagine what Dean Martin would say after that performance. :lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> [...] I can only imagine what Dean Martin would say after that performance. :lol:


Probably... "burp!" :lol:


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Steve said:


> Probably... "burp!" :lol:


:uglyhamme


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I suspect that Kris goes home tonight .. Matt did well, IMHO. They all did well, IMHO but I was not blown away by any of them tonight .. Adam was still clearly the best. OK I did think of one thing that was very good and it came from Adam and wasn't his singing.

That was a great, well-timed entrance down the stairs by Adam. The red backdrop and Adam in the White/Black .. That was very good. As for being blown away? I suspect that has more to do with me and the genre than anything else.

Allison got her game back and while Simon didn't think she showed the passion, I do think she improved on her likability last night .. Kris, IMHO, went backward on likability but I can't put my finger on why.

Either way, it was a very good 5 performances last night.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I suspect that Kris goes home tonight .. Matt did well, IMHO. They all did well, IMHO but I was not blown away by any of them tonight .. Adam was still clearly the best. OK I did think of one thing that was very good and it came from Adam and wasn't his singing.
> 
> That was a great, well-timed entrance down the stairs by Adam. The red backdrop and Adam in the White/Black .. That was very good. As for being blown away? I suspect that has more to do with me and the genre than anything else.
> 
> ...


Have to afree that Kris goes home tonight.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

waynebtx said:


> Have to afree that Kris goes home tonight.


If so, this could be the first time our poll is wrong, right?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't Kris will be going home. He has too good of voice and the young girls love him I am sure. He did have some trouble in the middle of the song in my opinion but was a solid performance. Infact.. All the performances were solid with Adams being once again head and shoulders above the rest.. The control on that long note was amazing in my opinion. 

Personally I think Matt will go home and it was not because of last nights performance. Matt had a excellent performance. I think it will be because in terms of that likability factor Matt lacks in that area and given the talent at this point this will make the difference.

Allison also has that, but she is also the only woman left and she is different than the other contestents. 

Bottom 3 - Allison, Kris, Matt


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> If so, this could be the first time our poll is wrong, right?


Our poll got it wrong last week (barely) ..

Lil - 0 
Matt - 5
Anoop - 7

Lil & Anoop went home

It very well could be that matt goes home .. Our poll seems to have him squarely at the bottom of the list.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Our poll got it wrong last week (barely) ..
> 
> Lil - 0
> Matt - 5
> ...


Barely is not the correct term. Our poll was off by a HUGE margin as it relates to Matt and Allison specifically. Our poll had Matt at 5 votes and going home and had Allison at 33 votes and in the top 3. Considering that the public vote put Allsion in the bottom 3 and Matt was safe, there is a big disconnect between our little group and the voting public. Sad to say, but I think Allison might go home tonight....


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Dial Idol
Danny Gokey 21.26
Adam Lambert 20.89
Allison Iraheta 20.82
Kris Allen 18.2
Matt Giraud 16.42

All are within the margin of error and thus "too close to call" aka Dial Idol CYA


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I hope Kris doesn't go home. It's a fickle thing, the public vote. If he does, then Matt's comparatively weaker showing is being ignored.

I don't think I've ever enjoyed a show as much as I enjoyed this one. If I say Matt was the weaker singer, it's by an equally weak margin. All in all, they were all great.

My ranking:

1. Adam
2. Kris
3. Danny
4. Allison
5. Matt


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

It's interesting to live in an area that one of the Idol contestants is from as the contest builds to the finale. 

Last night I was watching Fox local news at 10am and there was a slew of coverage about Matt and how everyone is pulling for him around here. They had a "live" report from the church that Matt used to attend and they had this huge phone bank set up and manned by volunteers, many of whom were very young girls. They were interviewing this one girl while she dialed over and over and over again for Matt. I chalked it up to the fact that news on that channel is also FOX. But then when I turned to one of the 'big 3' network locals at 11am there was also Vote For Matt mania in progress. I thought that was going to be it until I went shopping in a store today and there was a DJ on the store radio channel gushing about how Matt was so much better than any of the other contestants and how everyone has to support him and vote for him etc. I thought that was going to be all until I drove past a house that had a big yard sign out front that shouted "VOTE FOR MATT!!!" Idol Mania has arrived in SW Michigan and the locals are crazy about Matt. I'm sure it's the same in Arkansas where Kris is from and Wisconsin where Danny is from. Probably a lot less mania in L.A. (and S.D.) where Allison and Adam are from.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> Barely is not the correct term. Our poll was off by a HUGE margin as it relates to Matt and Allison specifically. Our poll had Matt at 5 votes and going home and had Allison at 33 votes and in the top 3. Considering that the public vote put Allsion in the bottom 3 and Matt was safe, there is a big disconnect between our little group and the voting public. Sad to say, but I think Allison might go home tonight....


Ah yeah, I forgot about that .. you're right .. we just plain got it wrong last week with respect to Matt.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> Dial Idol
> Danny Gokey 21.26
> Adam Lambert 20.89
> Allison Iraheta 20.82
> ...


Yeah .. This is like looking at a shadow trying to determine what the image is .. dialidol results are completely useless this week as they were last week.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

We just watched last nights show....

First things first.... was Paula wearing the Christmas ribbon from a gigantic wreath as a dress last night?

Second. Jamie Foxx was a really, really good mentor. Probably the best of the season, IMO. He had some really good input for the contestants, for the most part.

Finally, on to the singing.

Starting at the bottom, I have to say Matt should go this week. I disagree with Jamie and the judges, I thought lowering the key on his song was a mistake. His voice loses some of its appeal, at least to me, in it's lower register. I thought the start of the song was not very good. I liked some of what he did with the song, but overall, not good, IMO.

For the first time ever, I actually have trouble ranking the top 4.

I like Kris alot, but I think that he might be 4th on the night. When I heard him come out and lead things off, I really liked his performance... But by the end of the night, I think he was outshined by the others.

I would actually rank Adam 3rd on the night. I didn't like his performance this week all that much. Granted, he's vocally superb, and he is far and away the best contestant when it comes to picking arrangements that suit his voice and his style. But, this week just didn't do anything for me. Even his "big note" at the end of his song didn't really do anything for me.

Allison was #2 for me tonight. For the first time all competition, I saw something from Allison that I liked. Alot. She's clearly had the raw talent from day 1, but tonight she brought a performance that I could get into. If she recorded an album in the style that she performed tonight, it might actually make it into my CD collection. 

And, finally, Danny was my #1 tonight. Admittedly, I've been a Danny guy all along, but I thought tonght was a real winner for him.

So, Matt & Kris in the bottom 2, with - hopefully - Matt going home.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, we got it right this week (as far as who goes home), but I didn't see Adam in the bottom two coming at all.

I know I'm not necessarily the Idol demographic (have never bought an album from an Idol contestant nor do I really follow them after the show is over), but I must say that Adam is the first contestant I can remember where I actually look forward to seeing/hearing him every night. I just can't wait to see what he'll do.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Adam in the bottom 2 wow would have to think he should have in top 2.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I was sure Kris would be joining Matt in the bottom two, so I was surprised as everyone else when it was Adam. I rationalize what happened as follows:

45+ million voted for the second week in a row, and Adam didn't get _any_ of Anoop's or Lil's votes... not surprising, in retrospect.
His fans thought he was a "lock" and didn't vote multiple times for him. Same thing that happened to Daughtry in Season 5.
Things will probably "correct" next week (rock 'n roll), but in the meantime, what a boon for the Idol producers! It's now a tight race again... at least for another week! /steve

PS: Thought it was kind of telling that Adam responded to Ryan's question about which group he should join, instead of continuing to tap-dance. He probably spent all that time backstage explaining to Matt and Kris how he thought _they_ were the top 2! :lol:

Natalie Cole looked fabulous (she's 59), but how embarrassing were those vocals?

Fingers-crossed Adam does Elvis next week.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Steve said:


> Fingers-crossed Adam does Elvis next week.


I'm thinking Hard Rock/Metal with Slash as the mentor. I see Adam and Allison doing some Zeppelin or Heart. Stranglehold, wasn't 8:22" long, is a perfect song for Adam. Allison needs to stay away from Joplin, too predictable.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> I'm thinking Hard Rock/Metal with Slash as the mentor.


Missed that Slash was gonna be there. Was thinking classic rock 'n roll. Oh well.  /steve

EDIT: Maybe that should have called it "rock week" instead? Went to Google and input "define: rock 'n roll"

_"Rock and roll (also known as rock 'n' roll) is a form of music that evolved in the United States in the late 1940s and early 1950s, with roots in mostly African American music genres, and quickly spread to the rest of the world."_


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Steve said:


> Natalie Cole looked fabulous (she's 59), but how embarrassing were those vocals?


Almost as embarrassing as Taylor Hicks "guitar playing".


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Allison should inherit Lil's fans, Kris should inherit Anoop's fans. I'm guessing Matt will be the VFTW pick too. *Based upon all of this, I predict Adam goes home next week*. All of his songs sound the same. His high pitch scream (that he feels "adds" to a song) is a joke. Sure, Adam would rule on a Vegas showroom floor. He will not rule the record charts. If I'm a record executive, Kris is the only marketable contestant. All the others are AI fluff.


I was so close to calling it in last week's post. :eek2:

Adam will *N*:nono:*T* make the finals...!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I was so close to calling it in last week's post. :eek2:
> 
> Adam will *N*:nono:*T* make the finals...!


After last night, it wouldn't surprise me if Adam gets upset and doesn't make the finals, though I think it's for different reasons than you do.

Kris has shown improvements throughout the show. Danny and Allison both had their best performances of the season last night.

That left Matt and Adam.

Matt's performance was just OK. I thought changing the key was a mistake, I thought it took away from the song, and he was the 5th best performer of the night.

Adam, on the other hand, vocally, in my opinion, far outpaces the rest of the group. However, I think he may fall victim to the Melinda Doolittle syndrome. He came into the competition too polished, so he didn't have a ton of upward potential. He was good to start, he's good now. But the voters of Idol have shown that they like improvement throughout the season. Adam, IMO, won't have enough improvement during the season to please the voters, while the others are showing growth each week, and the voters will reward them for it.

Adam, as far as this competition goes, may be in trouble.

I still think he's the most "ready" to have a career... although I would still argue that he seems to be BORN to perform on broadway - why fight it. Embrace it and he could have his name in lights on broadway!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

That was a wake-up call to the American _Idle _who didn't bother to vote for a "shoo-in".


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Top 5 Itunes are up
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=994C440BBC0FD736
Auto plays all 5


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

I stood up and cheered when Adam was put with the bottom 3, FINALLY where he belongs. I was majorly disappointed that Matt was sent home, he deserved to stay way more than Adam did. Adam thinks he can make it by just showing up each week, I was hoping to see him cry tears last night, instead of just whining when he sings.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Steve said:


> PS: Thought it was kind of telling that Adam responded to Ryan's question about which group he should join, instead of continuing to tap-dance. He probably spent all that time backstage explaining to Matt and Kris how he thought _they_ were the top 2! :lol:


So True! I thought that was awesome. That's what he gets for being so arrogant. Next time perhaps he'll take the humble approach.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

With Matt gone .. probably doesn't even matter now. Great, Great Top 4 this year. Even VFTW is gonna have to pick someone good this time


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

If you look at it from a season perspective, the fans got it right in terms of Matt. However, they were way off in terms of Adam. If Adam is not in the finals, I personally will consider it another example of why the show is not a singing/artist contest and is flawed. They also got it wrong with Melinda DoLittle. 

Fully understand awarding improvement, but in my eyes even if all of them improve a lot they will still be behind Adam and in the end it is about potential and it is always hard to judge someone like Adam and Melinda given they already have a high bar. 

As for the arrogant comment, I disagree. I personally don't see any arrogance. What i see is a confident person that has a passion for performing and has a gift for it. He has taken in whatever criticism ("Without lashing back and yes there has not been a ton of it") given. 

I personally like the fact that he did pick a side and he picked the right one in my opinion. In past seasons you have had people not pick a side ("David A did not and one person sat in the middle if I recall") and to me that shows you are in it to win it as the dog would say. 

Nothing wrong with confidence.. David Cook had it that was also interpreted as arrogance and I disagree with those opinions. I am sure some will disagree, but I just don't see arrogance. I see someone that has not be karaoke, has been unique, and has the one of the most versatility voices out of all the AI contestents before him. 

I do agree with the comment that he might face the same fate as Melinda and to me that would be a shame as it was with Melinda. Melinda earned the right to be in the finals in my opinion and Adam has also. The other 3 are excellent singers, but to me if anyone has earned the right Adam has. To me it would be a shame if he does not make it and as with Melinda's season I will be a lot less excited about the finale. Finale's already raise the theatrical aspect and I could just image one with Adam in it. Pure Magic.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Whether you like him or not, the last 45-60 seconds of Adam's studio performance is pretty amazing, IMO. /steve


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

DirecTV HD DVR for recording _Idol_ to play back after getting home $99,

LN46A630 HD TV from Amazon $1300,

2 year service commitment for the DirecTV service about $3200,

The look on Adam's face when he found out that he was in the bottom two, priceless. :lol:


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> So True! I thought that was awesome. That's what he gets for being so arrogant. Next time perhaps he'll take the humble approach.


So true.
Maybe there will be less theatrics and screeching in next week's performance. :lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Richard said:


> I stood up and cheered when Adam was put with the bottom 3, FINALLY where he belongs. I was majorly disappointed that Matt was sent home, he deserved to stay way more than Adam did. Adam thinks he can make it by just showing up each week, I was hoping to see him cry tears last night, instead of just whining when he sings.


So you're the one who voted for Taylor! Whattayouknow!

BTW, you can have him.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> With Matt gone .. probably doesn't even matter now. Great, Great Top 4 this year. Even VFTW is gonna have to pick someone good this time


I 100% agree. Even though I'm not an Adam fan, the final four all have phenomenal voices.

I look forward to Allison next week. This should be her week to make a move.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Steve said:


> Fingers-crossed Adam does Elvis next week.


I'm a massive Elvis fan. One of the few autographs I have. My point is I love Elvis! If Adam has any chance of winning me over it will be with an Elvis song. All I have to say is, the dude better not screech, shriek or squeal during an Elvis song.

On that note, "In the ghetto" would be a great pick for Adam or Allison.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hutchinshouse said:


> On that note, "In the ghetto" would be a great pick for Adam or Allison.


It took me a long time to get Taylor Hicks version of In the Ghetto when he actually sang it twice.. UGH!!! That was a horrible moment and version in AI history..

I am sure either Adam or Allison would give that song justice. Just not Taylor Hicks.. Man was that bad.. Still makes me cringe to think about it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

As *machavez *pointed out earlier, though. with Slash as a mentor, is it really "rock 'n' roll", or "hard rock" next week? Or does it not make difference?  /steve


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Steve said:


> Whether you like him or not, the last 45-60 seconds of Adam's studio performance is pretty amazing, IMO. /steve


 My wife says he's good, but he's no Michael Buble' :grin:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> My wife says he's good, but he's no Michael Buble' :grin:


Agree. But that's apples and oranges. 

If next week really needs to be "hard rock", instead of Elvis, maybe Adam should do a Robert Plant, Led Zeppelin classic? Maybe _Babe I'm Gonna Leave You_?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I'm a massive Elvis fan. One of the few autographs I have. My point is I love Elvis! If Adam has any chance of winning me over it will be with an Elvis song. *All I have to say is, the dude better not screech, shriek or squeal during an Elvis song.*
> 
> On that note, "In the ghetto" would be a great pick for Adam or Allison.


Would you prefer he hum it while gargling as well?


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Ayman Udas from Peshawar in NW Pakistan appeared recently in this television video 



 singing a beautiful Pashto song "zama da meene na toba da."

Apparently, that was too much for her fundamentalist Islamic family to bear so her brothers killed her in order to preserve "family honor." Here's the full story from the Times of India: timesofindia.indiatimes.com/World/Brothers-kill-sister-for-performing-on-TV/articleshow/4477914.cms


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> Ayman Udas from Peshawar in NW Pakistan appeared recently in this television video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's nothing I can say to that. It's horrible and there's little we can do about it. We can only be thankful that we live in a society that has reached the point where cultural wars are fought through the air waves and the ballot box and not lynchings and other sorts of violence.

As I didn't respond to your final post from the last thread,



peak_reception said:


> Carly and Michael Johns were probably also hampered by the fact that they were a little too Irish/Australian to win an American contest. Allison may be a little too Central American? Just as an additional note about Allison, it also strikes me oddly when people talk about her not being likeable, etc. Personally I think she's adorable.


The major difference I see is that Carly and Michael Johns were Irish and Australian by nationality and became Americans citizens (I assume) while pursuing professional opportunities in the United States. Allison is American through and through. Her ethnic heritage is Salvadoran, but everything about her scream American teenager. Aside from her original nationality, Carly had the problem of being a known "plant," and having gone through the ringer of the music industry at an early age caused her to come across as older than she really was. Plus, she was one of those contestants that Simon seemingly turns against once he realizes the public doesn't share his enthusiasm for her. As for Michael Johns, I never "got" him. He probably could make a decent man for a bluesy hard rock band, but he was a terrible contestant. He was like last year's Lil Rounds, praised for a lot of potential he never actually showed.

Returning to Allison, I think it's as much the judges' fault as anything that she's perceived as "unlikable." Simon pretty much ignored her for half the competition, at one point preferring to draw a mustache on Paula than say anything useful. It wasn't until I read reporting on the show that I realized that I wasn't nuts for thinking she was as good as she is. Most AI journalist critics seem to like her and most everyone here seems to like her. I'm sure there are people that, consciously or not, dislike Allison because of her ethnicity, just as there are people who dislike Adam for his sexual orientation, Danny for his religion, Kris for his inability to grow a mustache, etc., but there's also arguments that can be made against each one based on personal taste, so I wouldn't want to accuse anyone of a bigotry s/he doesn't possess. Besides, young people, I assume, are by far the largest voting block for A.I. and they almost always tend to be more open minded than their parents.



Sharkie_Fan said:


> Adam, on the other hand, vocally, in my opinion, far outpaces the rest of the group. However, I think he may fall victim to the Melinda Doolittle syndrome. He came into the competition too polished, so he didn't have a ton of upward potential. He was good to start, he's good now. But the voters of Idol have shown that they like improvement throughout the season. Adam, IMO, won't have enough improvement during the season to please the voters, while the others are showing growth each week, and the voters will reward them for it.
> 
> Adam, as far as this competition goes, may be in trouble.
> 
> I still think he's the most "ready" to have a career... although I would still argue that he seems to be BORN to perform on broadway - why fight it. Embrace it and he could have his name in lights on broadway!


This is one of those cases where I both basically agree and basically disagree. Instead of Melinda Doolittle syndrome, I think he might suffer from David Archuleta syndrome. Adam is the contestant that has been "pimped" most on the show (Danny has too, but not to the same extravagant degree; and he hasn't delivered as much as Adam on his predestined finalist designation.) There are fans of 11/12 contestants who have heard for weeks that Adam is so much better than their favorite. That has cause a lot of resentment and an anybody but Adam attitude. A big problem Adam had Tuesday was he chose a song less familiar to the audience than the other four. (Something, Melinda, with her gospel background, did occasionally.) Despite the judges' praise for originality (Usually due to their ignorance of various existing cover versions) and criticisms on a contestant sounding "karaoke," the audience, I believe, are pumped up most when contestants do a decent job performing songs that are familiar to them, that they can sing along with. Adam didn't really offer that this week.

Adam's biggest problem this week, however, was, IMO, simply that he probably deserved to be near the bottom. His song sound truncated and his glory note at the end contrasted poorly with the intimacy the other constants brought. The producers also did him no favors by presenting his performance as thought he had already won the competition, which made him seem pompous. They've done the same stupidity in prior weeks putting Kris and Matt on smaller stages surrounded by "adoring" female fans to up their heartthrob image. In both cases, it came off poorly.

On the Broadway note, I actually think Adam probably has as good/bad shot at being a genuine star on Broadway as he does as a pop singer. He can emote melodramatically in the Lloyd Weber tradition (so could David Cook), but he doesn't come across as have a true musical theater performer the way Syesha did last year. And it's not as though rock n' roll front men are not known for their love of theatrics.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Regarding the Ayman Udas video and article I posted, you wrote:


QuickDrop said:


> There's nothing I can say to that. It's horrible and there's little we can do about it. We can only be thankful that we live in a society that has reached the point where cultural wars are fought through the air waves and the ballot box and not lynchings and other sorts of violence.


 I will move this topic to the OT forum (later) because I have some non-musical thoughts to add. You can join me there if you like. 

I'll close it out here by saying that I am haunted by the beauty of Ayman's song and soul. Today the woman and song on that video (which I just saw/heard for the first time last night) is running over and over again in my mind. What a tragedy (and atrocity).

I'm kind of sick of American Idol right now so I'll just reply briefly to what you wrote below here:


> The major difference I see is that Carly and Michael Johns were Irish and Australian by nationality and became Americans citizens (I assume) while pursuing professional opportunities in the United States. Allison is American through and through. Her ethnic heritage is Salvadoran, but everything about her scream American teenager.


 True, but every time a contestant performs the camera pans to his/her family and Allison's family certainly doesn't look American through and through to most Americans.


> Aside from her original nationality, Carly had the problem of being a known "plant," and having gone through the ringer of the music industry at an early age caused her to come across as older than she really was.


 When watching last year, I didn't know for awhile that Carly had that background already in the business.


> Plus, she was one of those contestants that Simon seemingly turns against once he realizes the public doesn't share his enthusiasm for her.


 Don't get me started on Simon :nono:


> As for Michael Johns, I never "got" him. He probably could make a decent man for a bluesy hard rock band, but he was a terrible contestant. He was like last year's Lil Rounds, praised for a lot of potential he never actually showed.


 I liked Michael, just not as much as Carly. For me he showed a lot more of his potential than Lil Rounds did this year. Did you post last year on the Idol threads here? 


> Returning to Allison, I think it's as much the judges' fault as anything that she's perceived as "unlikable." Simon pretty much ignored her for half the competition, at one point preferring to draw a mustache on Paula than say anything useful.


 Don't get me started on Simon :nono:


> It wasn't until I read reporting on the show that I realized that I wasn't nuts for thinking she was as good as she is.


 All it took for me was one song.


> I'm sure there are people that, consciously or not, dislike Allison because of her ethnicity, just as there are people who dislike Adam for his sexual orientation, Danny for his religion, Kris for his inability to grow a mustache, etc., but there's also arguments that can be made against each one based on personal taste, so I wouldn't want to accuse anyone of a bigotry s/he doesn't possess.


 True on the personal taste point. What I meant about Allison being perhaps too Central American was more about the American contest aspect of why a Carly, Michael Johns, or Allison might be at a disadvantage compared to others. Wasn't trying to make too much of that though. Usually there's a pretty good mix of ethnicity in American Idol anyway. Allison sure did well this past week in the voting.


> Besides, young people, I assume, are by far the largest voting block for A.I. and they almost always tend to be more open minded than their parents.


 I am much more open-minded than my daughter! 4 year olds can be very doctrinaire and unyielding 

Sharkie_Fan can address your other comments.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

QuickDrop said:


> This is one of those cases where I both basically agree and basically disagree. Instead of Melinda Doolittle syndrome, I think he might suffer from David Archuleta syndrome. Adam is the contestant that has been "pimped" most on the show (Danny has too, but not to the same extravagant degree; and he hasn't delivered as much as Adam on his predestined finalist designation.) There are fans of 11/12 contestants who have heard for weeks that Adam is so much better than their favorite. That has cause a lot of resentment and an anybody but Adam attitude. A big problem Adam had Tuesday was he chose a song less familiar to the audience than the other four. (Something, Melinda, with her gospel background, did occasionally.) Despite the judges' praise for originality (Usually due to their ignorance of various existing cover versions) and criticisms on a contestant sounding "karaoke," the audience, I believe, are pumped up most when contestants do a decent job performing songs that are familiar to them, that they can sing along with. Adam didn't really offer that this week.
> 
> Adam's biggest problem this week, however, was, IMO, simply that he probably deserved to be near the bottom. His song sound truncated and his glory note at the end contrasted poorly with the intimacy the other constants brought. The producers also did him no favors by presenting his performance as thought he had already won the competition, which made him seem pompous. They've done the same stupidity in prior weeks putting Kris and Matt on smaller stages surrounded by "adoring" female fans to up their heartthrob image. In both cases, it came off poorly.
> 
> On the Broadway note, I actually think Adam probably has as good/bad shot at being a genuine star on Broadway as he does as a pop singer. He can emote melodramatically in the Lloyd Weber tradition (so could David Cook), but he doesn't come across as have a true musical theater performer the way Syesha did last year. And it's not as though rock n' roll front men are not known for their love of theatrics.


I understand where you're coming from on this, and surprisingly, I basically agree and disagree at the same time as well.

I think that there are certainly those voting for other contestants because they are "anyone but Adam". Just as there were for Archuletta last year.

But I think, ultimately, last season Archuletta lost because he was one dimensional. He nailed the songs that he was most comfortable with, and struggled when he tried to step out of that comfort zone at all. I don't remember all his performances, but he had a couple that were borderline clunkers, IMO (including one where he forgot the words).

So, basically, Adam is plagued by both the inability to "elevate his game" because he's at such a high level already, and the scorn of fans who feel like he's already been annointed this year's American Idol before the contest had even begun.

Either way you cut it, he may end up being in trouble, even though he's so talented.

As to broadway.... before this competition, I agree with you 100%, he may, or may not, have been a star on broadway.

After Idol, he could take a marginally successful show and make it a real seller, simply because of his name. Regardless of whether he wins or not, Idol is a publicity powerhouse, and if a marginally successful show could boast "Idol Winner" or "Idol Runner Up" Adam Lambert, that alone on a marquee is going to sell tickets.

He was born with the theatrical skills necessary to do well on broadway, and now that he has some name recognition, he could be a star.


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> I'm kind of sick of American Idol right now so I'll just reply briefly to what you wrote below here


Perhaps not for the same reasons, but I'm with you there. At this point, everyone in the final four seem nice enough and talented enough to "deserve" to win this year. It would be nice if one of my favorites won, but I'll be happy for anybody.



peak_reception said:


> True, but every time a contestant performs the camera pans to his/her family and Allison's family certainly doesn't look American through and through to most Americans.


Maybe. I don't want to idealize America too much or whitewash prejudice, but that statement does rub me the wrong way. In your opinion, which ethnicities look American through and through to most Americans and which ethnicities don't?

Also, I'm not sure I have anything competent to say about Ayman Udas's murder. It's also one of those topics that could lead to discussions of a lot of subject matter banned from this forum, so I'll probably try not to join you in OT discussions. It was nice of you though to give us a link to her performance.

*Sharkie Fan*:

About the Broadway thing, I completely agree that his celebrity would help sell tickets in the short term if his pop career failed. From what I've seen, I just don't know how successful he would be at it long term.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted by peak_reception:
> True, but every time a contestant performs the camera pans to his/her family and Allison's family certainly doesn't look American through and through to most Americans





QuickDrop said:


> Maybe. I don't want to idealize America too much or whitewash prejudice, but that statement does rub me the wrong way. In your opinion, which ethnicities look American through and through to most Americans and which ethnicities don't?


The "American through and through" words I took from your post:


> Allison is American through and through.


 I agree with you but Hispanics are still a minority in this country and can usually be visually distinguished as such from other minorities and the still majority European-descent population. It's not some secret known only to me that there is resentment among many majority "whites" and minority "blacks" against Mexicans in particular.

What I'm getting at is that her family probably looks very Mexican/south of Texas to most viewers. Even when the good times were rolling economically there was tremendous resentment about illegal immigration by the millions. Even more so now that economic times are tough with fierce competition for scarce jobs. Am I saying that a majority of Idol-watching America wants to take all that out on poor Allison Iraheta? No. I am suggesting that it could consciously or subconsciously have an effect on enough people which could make it harder for her to win.


> Also, I'm not sure I have anything competent to say about Ayman Udas's murder. It's also one of those topics that could lead to discussions of a lot of subject matter banned from this forum, so I'll probably try not to join you in OT discussions.


 Like politics and religion? I thought that so long as discussions remained civil and respectful they could touch on 'touchy' subject matter, especially (maybe _only_) in the OT forum. Politics somehow manages to seep into just about every thread on every forum anyway. Religion less so. I certainly intended to introduce my elaboration on Ayman Udas' death with care to caution readers who can't or won't refrain from hostility to not read and/or not post. Even so, you might be right that it could veer off into banned content/behavior in short order. In which case I may not waste my time putting forth the effort....


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Speaking of which...

Is this on topic, a political topic, or both:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30506354/

??


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> Speaking of which...
> 
> Is this on topic, a political topic, or both:
> 
> ...


IMHO, on topic, mostly.


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> I agree with you but Hispanics are still a minority in this country and can usually be visually distinguished as such from other minorities and the still majority European-descent population. It's not some secret known only to me that there is resentment among many majority "whites" and minority "blacks" against Mexicans in particular.
> 
> What I'm getting at is that her family probably looks very Mexican/south of Texas to most viewers. Even when the good times were rolling economically there was tremendous resentment about illegal immigration by the millions. Even more so now that economic times are tough with fierce competition for scarce jobs. Am I saying that a majority of Idol-watching America wants to take all that out on poor Allison Iraheta? No. I am suggesting that it could consciously or subconsciously have an effect on enough people which could make it harder for her to win.


A couple things. First, Allison's parents come from El Salvador not Mexico. I would agree that for those prejudiced against Hispanics/Latinos it probably doesn't make much of a difference, but suggesting she's Mexican is like suggesting Carly Smithson is Australian. Second, you concept of "most American" seems to fall on the idea that American means "black" or "white." As an ethnic identity, Hispanics/Latinos already slightly out number African Americans as a demographic in this country. Also, racially, Hispanics and Latinos are considered "white" or "black," depending on their ethnic national heritage. That is a bit of hairsplitting, but at the turn of the last century, when conservatives then were up in arms about Italian and Irish Catholic immigration, those ethnic identities were also not considered "white" by a large segment of the population. Very few people in this country nowadays would see someone of obvious Italian heritage and claim s/he was not white.

As for the specific issue. I think we are arguing at cross purposes. My major two points were that Allison is different from Carly Smithson and Michael Johns in that she was born and raised in this country so that she can factually be described as nothing other than American. Second, while I agreed with you that there are almost certainly people who have a prejudices against the contestants based on something other than their singing I wouldn't want to accuse individual people of ignorance/racism for their dislike of certain contestants when there are less hateful explanations that are as or more relevant, such as musical taste.

Let's also remember, that Allison has already made it into the final four, and without the need of a save, which is better than either Carly or Michael Johns did.

As for Adam, I assume most people know he's gay and that he doesn't pretend not to be. As for it being political, I'm sure it could become part of some overarching culture wars debate depending on how the voting turns out. (Apparently, a few weeks ago, Bill O'Reilly showed the already circulated pictures of Adam kissing a boyfriend, just, you know, to let people know the he was gay, not to encourage animosity, in the same way that previous conservative demagogues would simply let their audience know whether a public figure was Catholic, Jewish, mixed race, etc.) In general, though, this is a singing competition. Adam winning or losing is ultimately a cultural event. It will not give or deny gay couples the same legal rights as straight couples. For years, Americans have been buying music by people they know to be gay. In that case, Adam wouldn't be any different.

Also, I don't know if this has been posted, but Adam might have gotten more votes last week than A.I. producers let on:

http://www.nypost.com/seven/05012009/tv/adam_really_was_in_the_bottom_3_167038.htm

It kinda puts a crimp in the notion that certain contestants were "never" in the bottom two.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Danny Gokey is VFTW's pick this week.

Karaoke Gokey !rolling


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Couldn't find any "leaks" about tonite's song choices. Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Steve said:


> Couldn't find any "leaks" about tonite's song choices. Anyone else have any luck?


Did ya see this on VFTW:

For "Rock week" (a broad theme) in the top 4, TopIdol has learned that the contestants will have solo performances and will also perform a duet. This is probably because the 4 judges don't know how to shut up and limit their opinions to 30 seconds. Hopefully we get a hilarious Adam Lambert-Danny Gokey duet where the 2 look like they want to push the other person off the stage. Train wreck potential is high this week (yay!)


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Did ya see this on VFTW:
> 
> For "Rock week" (a broad theme) in the top 4, TopIdol has learned that the contestants will have solo performances and will also perform a duet. This is probably because the 4 judges don't know how to shut up and limit their opinions to 30 seconds. Hopefully we get a hilarious Adam Lambert-Danny Gokey duet where the 2 look like they want to push the other person off the stage. Train wreck potential is high this week (yay!)


Awesome! I wonder how they chose the pairings? Producer, judges, contestants or coin flips? /steve


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Steve said:


> Awesome! I wonder how they chose the pairings? Producer, judges, contestants or coin flips? /steve


I'm guessing there will be "special" guests tonight. It would be cool if the Idols got to sing with a few superstars.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I'm guessing there will be "special" guests tonight. It would be cool if the Idols got to sing with a few superstars.


I'm guessing you are right on. 

Hopefully, the final 3 can be determined based on some clear results....although there always seems to be 1 surprise "goodbye" every year.

Adam's "scare" last week should be a good wakeup call for his chances.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

QuickDrop said:


> A couple things. First, Allison's parents come from El Salvador not Mexico.


 You'd have known over a month ago if you'd read this:


> Originally posted by *peak_reception*
> 2006: "Telemundo's "Quinceañera" Allison Iraheta, 15, from Los Angeles, came in first place. Ten contestants, accompanied by their mothers, competed over 12 weeks on the reality-type show, which was filmed in Mexico City and Miami's Watson Island. " "Quinceañera" means "Sweet Fifteen" *Allison is 3/4 Salvadoran and 1/4 Spanish, born in L.A.*


 Or maybe you did read that and forgot that I posted it :grin:


> I would agree that for those prejudiced against Hispanics/Latinos it probably doesn't make much of a difference, but suggesting she's Mexican is like suggesting Carly Smithson is Australian.


 I never suggested that she's Mexican. I wrote:


> What I'm getting at is that her family probably looks very Mexican/south of Texas to most viewers.


 Big difference.



> Second, you concept of "most American" seems to fall on the idea that American means "black" or "white."


 Wow, this is getting tiresome. Yes, most Americans (a _majority_) are (together) "black" or "white" as most Americans would define those simplistic terms. 


> As an ethnic identity, Hispanics/Latinos already slightly out number African Americans as a demographic in this country.


 And your point is? I never said that blacks outnumbered Hispanics/Latinos. What I did mention was illegal immigration and how, rightly or wrongly, it triggers resentment in many "black" and "white" Americans. 


> Also, racially, Hispanics and Latinos are considered "white" or "black," depending on their ethnic national heritage.


 In Brazil and some other places, yes.


> That is a bit of hairsplitting


 Your whole reply (thus far) is a lot of hairsplitting and straw man rebuttal (i.e. against things I didn't actually write).



> ...but at the turn of the last century, when conservatives then were up in arms about Italian and Irish Catholic immigration, those ethnic identities were also not considered "white" by a large segment of the population. Very few people in this country nowadays would see someone of obvious Italian heritage and claim s/he was not white.


 Point being that these things change over time? Ok. Getting pretty far afield though.



> As for the specific issue. I think we are arguing at cross purposes. My major two points were that Allison is different from Carly Smithson and Michael Johns in that she was born and raised in this country so that she can factually be described as nothing other than American.


 I agreed with that, didn't you notice? :grin:


> Second, while I agreed with you that there are almost certainly people who have a prejudices against the contestants based on something other than their singing I wouldn't want to accuse individual people of ignorance/racism for their dislike of certain contestants when there are less hateful explanations that are as or more relevant, such as musical taste.


 No one I saw accused any individual of ignorance or racism regarding what Idol contestant is liked or disliked, certainly not me. If you've got something like that, please post it! Otherwise it's coming too close to suggesting that I am guilty of some of the things you mention above, and that rubs me the wrong way.


> Let's also remember, that Allison has already made it into the final four, and without the need of a save, which is better than either Carly or Michael Johns did.


 Yes, I am happy about that.  The "save" has been a bad joke all along. 

Hopefully there will be some great performances tonight so we can get back to enjoying music here.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow... remind me never to invite you guys over to my birthday party.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Allison on "Thee Mr Duran" community access channel show









Where did you find this?


> Originally posted by peak_reception
> 2006: "Telemundo's "Quinceañera" Allison Iraheta, 15, from Los Angeles, came in first place. Ten contestants, accompanied by their mothers, competed over 12 weeks on the reality-type show, which was filmed in Mexico City and Miami's Watson Island. " *"Quinceañera" means "Sweet Fifteen" *Allison is 3/4 Salvadoran and 1/4 Spanish, born in L.A.


I does not mean "sweet 15"

A Quinceañera is much more than that. It's a religious coming out party. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quinceañera

Allison's Quinceañera


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, it is a coming-of-age celebration, but it pretty much translates to "Sweet 15". I remember as a boy in Puerto Rico trolling the neighborhood for Quinceanera parties I could crash. They always happened on a Saturday, and they were significant for the pretty girls you met there, the close-up dancing with minimal supervision and the serving of beer (most of them anyway ). 

As a social thing, it is/was big ... very big.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

machavez00 said:


> I does not mean "sweet 15"


 You should've corrected me the first time I posted it then. :grin: I meant for the purpose of the competition she was in, that it was the core meaning for the title of that competition.


> A Quinceañera is much more than that. It's a religious coming out party.


 I did boil it down from the more elaborate meaning that you refer to, yes.

machavez, were you offended by anything I wrote about Allison, ethnicity, etc?

p.s. I watched the Quinceañera video you linked to. Sweet. Lots of waltz music.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

HDG said:


> Wow... remind me never to invite you guys over to my birthday party.


 Duly noted. 

Can we still come to your daughter's Quinceañera though if we promise to behave ourselves?


----------



## techdimwit (Sep 23, 2007)

I can believe that Adam was bottom three (or top three if you look at it that way) last week but am sure that he wasn't bottom two. My guess is the producers and judges want to goose his fans in case they've become complacent. They've done this before so it'd be nothing new. Adam will be firmly safe this week considering the rock genre.

My guess is that no matter what Kris does, he's toast. Kris was cannon fodder from the beginning (much like J. Castro) last year but he caught on with his talent and the cuteness factor.



> For me, It was a total "who cares?" night. For the life of me, I can't understand why they would use such a limited *genre* at this point in the show.


The show referred to "Rat Pack Night", but strictly speaking, none of the contestants sang songs identifiable with the Rat Pack. They sang standards so it should have been "Standards Night". If you google "Rat Pack song list", you'll see what I mean. That's bugged me for a week so even though it's old news, I feel better.

I'll be sorry to see Kris go as he and Allison are the only remaining contestants that consistently entertain me. I'm not into thermonuclear singing so am not a big Adam fan. He has mad vocal skills and is destined for a successful stage career but I'd never download his stuff to my iPod as I value my hearing.

Of course, after watching eight seasons of American Idol, it's clear that if you don't sing loud, with massive melisma and glass-shattering glory notes, you will never win so singers like Kris, Jason, Elliott Yamin or Blake Lewis are always doomed.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> Duly noted.
> 
> Can we still come to your daughter's Quinceañera though if we promise to behave ourselves?


Nah ... I'll let you guys crash it ... beer's on me.


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> No one I saw accused any individual of ignorance or racism regarding what Idol contestant is liked or disliked, certainly not me. If you've got something like that, please post it! Otherwise it's coming too close to suggesting that I am guilty of some of the things you mention above, and that rubs me the wrong way.


You've never accused any individual here of racism. You raised the possibility that a reason Allison might not win was because a significant enough portion of the United States had a prejudice again her ethnicity and would view her in some way as not American enough. I didn't want to go down that path because individuals on this forum who didn't like one contestant or another might feel like they were being accused of a prejudice they didn't possess.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow, you guys should just get a room! :lol:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok folks, lets stay away from discussions involving race/prejudice as it is against the rules of the forums. I think we have wondered into this area, so lets wonder back onto the topic of the most excellent 4 remaining contestents.


----------

